# Why my french bulldog is scooting and licking her lips/air?



## RitaLeitão (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I have a female French Bulldog who is turning 3 in 2 days.
One year ago she started scooting, at first we took her to the vet and they told us it was her anal sacs, so they emptied them. She started to get better but 2/3 months later she started again scooting and trying to reach her tail, and every time we touched the end of her back or her tail she licked herself and demonstrated some distress and pain. So we took her to the vet again, they sad her sacs were not full and they gave her dewormer. This was in April of 2015, she spend the summer ok, and in the end of august this episode came back again. I took her to the vet and they said again that her anals were not full. I asked what it could be and they said that it could be an allergy to the food (it was Proplan from Purina), so I changed her food to advance hypoallergenic. He also gave her some dewormer, but she vomit like 2 hours after she took the pill. 
She was good for a month, but two weeks ago she started again, she is normally walking and then she suddenly stops and sits, tries to reach her butt but then stops and just remains sitted. And when I touch the end of her back or her tail she licks herself a lot and raises her head.
For what I see it can not be something related to back pain or problems with her back because she walks and jumps a lot and she is just fine. She eats, she doesn't vomit or have diharrea. She is happy as always.

I thought it could be worms, but I don't see any in her fesses or in her anus. Her anus is just fine, and it's now a infection in her tail, the last vet appointment, the vet told me that she doesn't have a infection in her tail... 

Please help me, I went to 4 vets already and they can't give me a correct answer

Thank you, 

Rita, 
Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Could be her anal glands. If it is that it can't be left or the dog will get an infection.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd be trying a different wormer. If she vomited right after the previous dose, it's unlikely that it will have worked.

Not seeing worms in the poo, is not a reliable indicator of whether the dog has worms or not, I believe.

It's also likely that she has made herself sore from the licking, which causes a vicious circle.

My own dog had AG problems a while back and although they were dealt with, he had made a sore spot on his tail from the licking which caused him to continue to want to lick. I went through a cycle of bathing his back end after toileting with cooled, salted water and drying then applying a little Sudocreme to the sore spot on his tail and prevented him from licking. This worked and everything healed and the AG's settled.

Have you also treated her for fleas, as this could cause the itching/licking too.

Being a FB, it's possible there is a problem with the conformation of her tail/back end. I know very little about the breed, but believe they can sometimes experience problems because of the way they have been bred to be tailless? I wonder if an x-ray would show anything up?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My guess is it's an allergy and her bum is itchy , my bull terrier does similar with the air licking as she rubs her bum on the floor

I have found the dermacton spray to be a great help

http://www.aromesse.com/skin-proble...dermacton-cream-spray-shampoo-dog-canine.html

I had a similar experience to what you having when she was a pup, she even had her anal glands flushed out to see if this helped , it didn't .


----------

